# What's your New Name



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

The following is an excerpt from a children's book,
"Captain Underpants and the Perilous Plot of Professor
Poopypants" by Dave Pilkey. The evil Professor forces
everyone to assume new names...

Use the third letter of your first name to determine
your new first name:
a = poopsie
b = lumpy
c = buttercup
d = gidget
e = crusty
f = greasy
g = fluffy
h = cheeseball
i = chim-chim
j = stinky
k = flunky
l = boobie
m = pinky
n = zippy
o = goober
p = doofus
q = slimy
r = loopy
s = snotty
t = tootie
u = dorkey
v = squeezit
w = oprah
x = skipper
y = dinky
z = zsa-zsa

Use the second letter of your last name to determine
the first half of your new last name:
a = apple
b = toilet
c = giggle
d = burger
e = girdle
f = barf
g = lizard
h = waffle
i = cootie
j = monkey
k = potty
l = liver
m = banana
n = rhino
o = bubble
p = hamster
q = toad
r = gizzard
s = pizza
t = gerbil
u = chicken
v = pickle
w = chuckle
x = tofu
y = gorilla
z = stinker

Use the fourth letter of your last name to determine
the second half of your new last name:
a = head
b = mouth
c = face
d = nose
e = tush
f = breath
g = pants
h = shorts
i = lips
j = honker
k = butt
l = brain
m = tushie
n = chunks
o = hiney
p = biscuits
q = toes
r = buns
s = fanny
t = sniffer
u = sprinkles
v = kisser
w = squirt
x = humperdinck
y = brains
z = juice

Thus, for example, George W. Bush's new name is Goober
Chickenshorts


----------



## Shodan (Nov 24, 2003)

Hello All!!  I'm Loopy ChickenChunks!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 24, 2003)

No, I'm Loopy Chickenchunks.


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 24, 2003)

Snotty (duh...could have told you that  ) Girdlebrain


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 24, 2003)

Zippy Gerbilhead


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

well gee if I use Tess and Seigel .. 
I'm Snotty Girdlepants
and if I use my Given name I'm Crusty Gigglechunks... 
ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## qizmoduis (Nov 24, 2003)

I proclaim myself: Dorkey Bubbleface.

Extreme excitement commences.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Snotty (duh...could have told you that  ) Girdlebrain *



we must be related somehow ~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 24, 2003)

Chim-chim Bubblesniffer


...hm...those bubbles smell good!


and my friend Nick comes out as:

Buttercup Gerbilhiney

*snickers*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 24, 2003)

Buttercup Applefanny

Thank You Very Much
:asian: 



BTW: Buttercup is an old name of pride for War Unicorns just read the Mth series by Robert Lynn Aspirin


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 24, 2003)

Snotty Wafflechunks at your service.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Buttercup Applefanny
> 
> *



Awww, that one's cute!


----------



## oldnewbie (Nov 24, 2003)

Zippy Bubblenose


Hey! I don't think thats funny (grumble, grumble)


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 24, 2003)

Buttercup Applesprinkles?


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 24, 2003)

get this...

Chim-Chim Bubblechunks


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 24, 2003)

Zippy BubbleHead?


----------



## kyushoT (Nov 24, 2003)

Chimchim Gizardhiney
          :idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *Awww, that one's cute!   *




** Blush **

Thank You


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Snotty (duh...could have told you that  ) Girdlebrain *



hello Cuz

I'm  Tootie Girdlebrain


Dot Kelly
:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2003)

Techno Punk = Buttercup ChickenButt


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 24, 2003)

Dorkey Applesprinkles...

Well...that's pretty accurate, I'd say. :rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm Lumpy BubbleChunks.    

Robyn :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

Mine is Buttercup Apple Sniffer! What kind of name is that for a dangerous Kenpoist?


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's Loopy AppleHead!

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 26, 2003)

We have a bunch of girdle wearing appleheads around here ~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *We have a bunch of girdle wearing appleheads around here ~!!! *




They all related?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Nov 28, 2003)

Loopy Applebrain at your service!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 28, 2003)

Poopsy Bubble


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Poopsy Bubble *



ohhh you're the oddball~!! *G*


----------



## Fightfan00 (Nov 29, 2003)

snotty gizzardnose is mine!I guess thats whats you get when you drink to much!lol


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fightfan00 _
> *snotty gizzardnose is mine!I guess thats whats you get when you drink to much!lol *



*chortles* I am envisioning a snotty gizzardnose*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> *chortles* I am envisioning a snotty gizzardnose*
> *



EEEEeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KanoLives (Dec 13, 2003)

Goober Toiletchunks.

Guess I forgot to......


:flushed:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2003)

Boobie Bubbletush

... hmm doth it mean boob as in an idjit or boobie(s) as one/two of my few favorite things??  

No comment on "Bubbletush" except an unexploded ... :fart: ah there it goes!


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 18, 2003)

I know it's a somewhat old thread but I couldn't resist:

Allow me to introduce myself, I'm Pinky Apple-tush and this is my wife, Zippy Waffle-buns


----------

